# Patent: 8-15mm fisheye zoom for mirrorless



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 28, 2019)

> An optical formula patent application for an 8-15mm fisheye zoom lens has appeared at the USPTO.
> The patent covers both the APS-C (EF-M) and full-frame (RF) mirrorless mounts as the backfocus for each embodiment is well shorter than the EF’s 44mm.
> *APS-C embodiment:*
> Focal length: 5.30mm  – 9.51mm
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 28, 2019)

EF 8-15mm 1:4L lenght: 83 mm
This means the RF lens would be about 2 cm shorter on EOS R bodies (103.57 mm -20 mm=83.57 mm, same length, but w/o 20 mm adapter). 
Impressing.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 28, 2019)

OMG! Not quite fast enough for astro work, but worthy of a try.


----------



## Woody (Mar 29, 2019)

I am keen on the EF-M 5.30-9.51mm f/3.5 fisheye lens as long as it's cheap and lightweight.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 29, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> EF 8-15mm 1:4L lenght: 83 mm
> This means the RF lens would be about 2 cm shorter on EOS R bodies (103.57 mm -20 mm=83.57 mm, same length, but w/o 20 mm adapter).
> Impressing.


The current ef 8-15L isn't exactly large, in fact it's a tiny lens, not that size would be a deciding factor in the purchase of this lens. The 2cm shorter length is really just the lack of the adapter....It's nice to have a native Rf version for sure but there's not a lot of benefit here.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 29, 2019)

KeithBreazeal said:


> OMG! Not quite fast enough for astro work, but worthy of a try.


I've seen some great astro results from the EF version. While it's F4...it's super wide so a longer shutter speed can be used when compared to a 16mm focal length.


----------



## padam (Mar 29, 2019)

GMCPhotographics said:


> The current ef 8-15L isn't exactly large, in fact it's a tiny lens, not that size would be a deciding factor in the purchase of this lens. The 2cm shorter length is really just the lack of the adapter....It's nice to have a native Rf version for sure but there's not a lot of benefit here.


It's not about the size, it's about being ready for even higher resolution, more megapixels = more CA and bigger difference between central area and the edges. But of course the EF 8-15L is not bad by any means.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 29, 2019)

padam said:


> It's not about the size, it's about being ready for even higher resolution, more megapixels = more CA and bigger difference between central area and the edges. But of course the EF 8-15L is not bad by any means.


Yes I hear you and I'm aware of the lens design brief that Canon have announced for the Rf mount. Ironically, fisheye lenses suffer the least from retro focus design complications than any other type of wide lens. I'm surprised that Canon haven't announced a range of pancake primes for Rf mount yet...those would be a sweet addition to the Rf mount. It's a lens design very much suited to the benefits of the Mirror-less mount...more so than a fisheye zoom.


----------



## padam (Mar 29, 2019)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Yes I hear you and I'm aware of the lens design brief that Canon have announced for the Rf mount. Ironically, fisheye lenses suffer the least from retro focus design complications than any other type of wide lens. I'm surprised that Canon haven't announced a range of pancake primes for Rf mount yet...those would be a sweet addition to the Rf mount. It's a lens design very much suited to the benefits of the Mirror-less mount...more so than a fisheye zoom.


Looking at Fuji's recent 16mm f2.8 release (which is ~ a 24mm f4 equivalent) for 500$ it is clear that these smaller lenses wouldn't necessarily be very cheap or fast, so they might not be able sell a lot of them. Of course there is a handful of people wanting that for their RP, just not sure if they would be willing to pay the price for them. So maybe it is up to 3rd party manufacturers to crack the RF code, Samyang has a 24/2.8 and a 35/2.8 FE maybe those could be converted and produced for cheap.
For now, releasing those zooms and two versions of the 85/1.2 should keep them busy for now, and I think a pricey but sharp RF 100-400/3.5-5.6L IS zoom would sell well and make some profit for them as well.


----------



## proutprout (Mar 29, 2019)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Yes I hear you and I'm aware of the lens design brief that Canon have announced for the Rf mount. Ironically, fisheye lenses suffer the least from retro focus design complications than any other type of wide lens. I'm surprised that Canon haven't announced a range of pancake primes for Rf mount yet...those would be a sweet addition to the Rf mount. It's a lens design very much suited to the benefits of the Mirror-less mount...more so than a fisheye zoom.


Canon scheduled pankake lenses it’s just that they plan to release a R pro-body first. So it’ll be ready, you just have to wait 8 to 11 years.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 29, 2019)

GMCPhotographics said:


> The current ef 8-15L isn't exactly large, in fact it's a tiny lens, not that size would be a deciding factor ...


And Canon managed to make it's optical formula even smaller! That's what I find impressing.



> ...It's nice to have a native Rf version for sure but there's not a lot of benefit here.


It is not only nice to have a native RF lens it will be also interesting, what the different optical formula (still 2 cm shorter) will deliver.

Interesting times.


----------



## shawnee photographer (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm all about more RF lenses but I think I'll stick with my adapted ef 8-15. The adapter I got allows for drop in filters useful from 8-800mm which is a beautiful thing to me. Now the RF 16-35mm I am eagerly awaiting...


----------

